# Trouver l' IP d'un mail reçu avec "Mail"



## coolthecat (12 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise " Mail" et aimerai savoir où et comment je peux trouver l'adresse IP de l'expéditeur de certains mails .

J'ai vainement cherché ( mal peut être) ...mais sans résultats .

Merci d'avance de vos lumières.


----------



## marc-book (12 Mai 2009)

Sur Tiger ...
dans Mail, selectionner le mail > présentation > message > en-tête long 
dans cette nouvelle en-tête tu dois trouver l'IP de l'expéditeur 
copier l'IP puis ici, tu la rentres dans la case qui l'attend 

sur léopard ??


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mai 2009)

Connaître l'ip ne permet pas grand chose.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

si, justement, on peut en faire une grille de loto (en France) ou de lotto (en Belgique)


----------



## coolthecat (12 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Connaître l'ip ne permet pas grand chose.



Cela me permettrait de connaitre le FAI et le pays d'origine .

Je ne trouve pas dans "Mail" :selectionner le mail > présentation > message > en-tête long 

Une autre idée ?????

Merci d'avance .


----------



## nemo77 (13 Mai 2009)

coolthecat a dit:


> Cela me permettrait de connaitre le FAI et le pays d'origine .
> 
> Je ne trouve pas dans "Mail" :selectionner le mail > présentation > message > en-tête long
> 
> ...



sur leopard
tu sélectionnes ton mail, présentation ( dans la barre des menus ), message ( surligné en bleu ),
en-tête long.
cela fonctionne, en tout cas chez moi.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mai 2009)

Fonctionne parfaitement chez moi aussi. Les infos (genre ISP) sont de toutes façons dans l'entête du mail.



Note du modo : Et sur MacGe, il serait bien, avant d'ouvrir un topic, de prendre la peine de regarder en tête de forum s'il y a une annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster", et s'il y en a une, de la lire  On déménage !


----------



## coolthecat (13 Mai 2009)

Merci à tous......ça fonctionne !!!!!!.......et j'ai tous les détails que je souhaitais .


----------

